# If you could go anywhere in the world...



## tiger02 (Dec 12, 2004)

Here's the deal. Depending on several circumstances colliding, I may get a free round trip ticket anywhere for a two week vacation. Europe and N. America are out; I want to take advantage of the freeness and I can travel cheaply in those places any time.

Goals? A bit of culture: museums, music, art galleries. Good food and drink is an absolute must. A happy-go-lucky atmosphere, with quality nightlife and women who appreciate shortish (5'7") foreign men. This should be relaxing, not a two-week trek following in the steps of Desiray Charnay--that one will have to wait. I'm not looking for great menswear destinations but of course they don't hurt! I'll certainly have my eye on the local styles and cultures for education and inspiration.

Right now I'm considering Buenos Aires/Rio/S America, Tokyo, Mumbai, Australia/NZ, and S Africa. Timeframe is flexible between April and February, leaning towards November-ish as a good time to escape Germany. I would have started with the 'Top Ten Cities' on styleforum, but you know how that goes! Have at it folks, I'm looking for both experiences and recommendations.

Tom


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

For maximum savings, I think you're on the right track with Tokyo and Australia. I've always wanted to visit Perth, the most remote major city in the world.

You might also consider Thailand and Hong Kong (stop in and see Ricky!).

Bear in mind that South Africa remains a dangerous destination for many tourists. Not saying that you shouldn't go, just make sure you keep your wits about you if you do.


----------



## tiger02 (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanks Doc. Maybe I should be more clear though: I'm after the best experience, not the biggest savings. Just don't want to use the ticket on a place I can fly for under a hundred bucks anyway. Yeah, RyanAir rocks.


----------



## rws (May 30, 2004)

South America needn't be dangerous. Argentina and Uruguay are safe, and Buenos Aires -- as large and nearly as cosmopolitan as New York -- is said to be (and feels as though it is) safer than any other city of its size.

I'd strongly suggest that you consider spending time in Buenos Aires, beautiful, affordable, and, at least for me, congenial. I posted extensively on the city under "City Guides" in "London Lounge" (as "RWS"), including (just to hew to the ostensible purpose of this forum) remarks on tailors.

Â¡Suerte! ("[Good] luck!")


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

New Zealand and/or Chile for trout fishing.


----------



## rws (May 30, 2004)

There's excellent dry-fly fishing in southern Argentine Patagonia, including massive trout (and massive winds to trouble the angler) in Ushuaia.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I've always wanted to see Australia or New Zeland...but that whole 22 hour flight thing has always kind of scared me off...I think I'd probably go completely crazy around hour 19 or 20...

*****
[image]https://radio.weblogs.com/0119318/Screenshots/rose.jpg[/image]"See...What I'm gonna do is wear a shirt only once, and then give it right away to the laundry...eh?
A new shirt every day!!!"​


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

to answer the question in the tittle- timbuktu and/or samarkhan, two places that I really want to go to.

to anwer your real question - bankok or mumbai. 

here's what I would say - both are exotic, warm, realitivly cheap, great food, very hot women. the unfrotunate part is that neigher are really known for easy women who aren't, lets say, proffetional. but you never know.

india - you can spend several days in mumbia, which has a great club scene, staying in a ultra-luxury hotel and eating great food, get some clothes, then go for a few days to goa and stay in an ultra-luxury hotel on the beach. maybe do a week or so of touring.


thailand - you can hit bankok - do some fantastic touring and shopping, eat some great food, get some clothes, get to some great clubs, get some fantastic massages (either the real kind or the wink wink kind), then hit an island for a week on the beach in an ultraluxury resort or a simple place.

that's what I would suggest to you.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Skiing. Either British Columbia, or touring the Alps over a whole winter. 

Then, a nice summer doing nothing on a secluded beach in Australia, or Italy, or Greece, maybe the Keys...


Good/Fast/Cheap - Pick Two


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2005)

come to Vietnam, Tom!


----------



## tiger02 (Dec 12, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by [email protected]_
> 
> come to Vietnam, Tom!


I'm willing to be convinced Matt, fire away. I know you've posted some good stuff on the SF, but...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2005)

im up in Hanoi at the moment, but yesterday I rented a Minsk (old motorbike from Eastern Europe) and had a fantastic time exploring the beautiful countryside around Hanoi. Ill post the pics once I am back in Saigon (and can get them off my camera!)


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by The Gabba Goul_
> 
> I've always wanted to see Australia or New Zeland...but that whole 22 hour flight thing has always kind of scared me off...I think I'd probably go completely crazy around hour 19 or 20...


Hey Gabba Goul... so your point is?

Don't miss this experience my friend; you will never be the same. In long distance travel there is always a price to pay. Just go for it. I have certainly done it; the more booze the better!


----------



## LabelKing (Sep 3, 2002)

Havana, Cuba.

*'Naturally, love's the most distant possibility.'*

*Georges Bataille*


----------



## tiger02 (Dec 12, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by LabelKing_
> 
> Havana, Cuba.
> 
> ...


Would that I could! I plan to be there the day my government realizes the Communist horde isn't going to invade Miami.


----------



## Nantucket Red (Jan 26, 2006)

If you decide on Tokyo, I'd be glad to devote what time I can to showing you around, helping with the language, suggesting restaurants, destinations, etc.

Consider Kyoto also. It's got a character that Tokyo completely lacks and is arguably one of the most beautiful cities in the world.

Be forewarned, though, that Japan is not, as the Germans would say, _preiswert_.

-------------------------------------------------
God gave us women; the Devil gave them corsets.
- French proverb


----------



## Vladimir Berkov (Apr 19, 2005)

I spent some time last summer in Argentina and Uruguay and I must say that if I was given the option to go anywhere right now I would go back there. 

The people are friendly, Buenos Aires is a wonderful city, food and drink are good and not overpriced, there are always great things to do in Patagonia if you are up for more rural or natural surroundings.

I would really enjoy working there for a couple years even.


----------



## LabelKing (Sep 3, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by tiger02_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe there are ways to go to Cuba even if you are from the US or any of its allied nations.

*'Naturally, love's the most distant possibility.'*

*Georges Bataille*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2005)

back in Saigon, pics online as promised...you can view the whole album at:



some of my favorites follow:

My beat up Eastern European rental bike:



Fishing huts:



Kid:



Old lady and grandson:



Bike and shack:



Trees:



Panorama:



Hope you like em!

- Matt


----------



## ashie259 (Aug 25, 2005)

I'd go to the Cowal peninsula, Argyll & Bute, west of Scotland. We hired a house there a couple of summers ago, and it's the most beautiful and peaceful place I know:

https://img69.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cowal1ib.jpg

If it weren't for the hideous flight, I'd love to go to Argentina, Chile and Uruguay.


----------



## johnapril (Feb 8, 2006)

Bergdorf Goodman, afterhours, with a large sack and a way out.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Wow. What a wonderful opportunity.

Africa sounds nice, but for the kind of trip you're taking probably not the best option.

I would seriously consider Mumbai, as globetrotter suggests. India is amazing, and you could pick up some custom clothes pretty easily.

South America is also nice. I spent some time in Colombia last month (my first trip to SA), and it's beautiful with wonderful people. There is some danger involved, but mainly outside of the cities. I had people who watched out for me, and never felt in any danger at all.

Given that I've been to both of the above, I would be mightily tempted by Australia. I've always wanted to go there. What might weigh against it would be the desire for something non-English speaking and thus more exotic. 

Let us know what you decide, and have fun!


----------



## tiger02 (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanks for everyone's input, from the practical (ah, johnapril) to the sublime (Matt & Ashie's pictures both). I'll have more information in a couple of weeks. You can be sure that I'll share my experiences!

FWIW the most beautiful place I've yet seen is the Amalfi coast, from the porch of a villa high above Praiano. It's going to be tough to beat:


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by LabelKing_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was in Havana for a week about six years ago. It is pretty easy to get to from the US. I went through Toronto, but only because I was travelling with Canadian friends. I think the easiest way is through Cancun.

It is a fascinating city. It is also very sad. I would suggest going soon. There are a couple of good hotels owned by the Melia chain out of Spain, and a few nice smaller ones that I cannot remember the names of. If you are interested, email me and I will try to look them up.

Food is pretty bad. The best restaurant that I ate at was in the building where the movie 'Strawberry and Chocolate' was filmed. Unfortunately, the average food is like the average building in Havana. The recipes are probably good, but the spices and ingredients are too expensive to import so the overall effect is not good.


----------



## MarkY (Mar 24, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by tiger02_
> 
> FWIW the most beautiful place I've yet seen is the Amalfi coast, from the porch of a villa high above Praiano. It's going to be tough to beat:


My wife and I spent a week on the Amalfi Coast a couple of years ago. We stayed in Positano but did the whole drive, including Praiano. It is definately the most beautiful place we've ever seen. Nice picture.

Mark


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

Hotel Capri Palace:


----------



## LabelKing (Sep 3, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by iammatt_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a hallowed decadence to Havana where I imagine aged showgirls wander the streets, decked out in frayed gaudiness and white-suited dandies stroll. Of course, that may all be just romantic notions but still a nice thought.

They do still have all those autos there, I believe. As for the restaurants, there is a Chinese restaurant there that was a gift from China back in the '60s and the food is a hybrid cooked by Cubans.

*'Naturally, love's the most distant possibility.'*

*Georges Bataille*


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

Tiger,

The Amalfi Coast is rated by National Geographic as on of the 50 
greatest places to see on earth.

New Zealand and Zanzibar get my votes for your short list.


----------



## gmac (Aug 13, 2005)

It may not meet your shopping or culinary needs but there are few more relaxing and enjoyable places than the South Pacific islands. I'd personally recommend the Cook Islands due to some wonderful experiences there but obviously French Polynesia (Tahiti, Moorea, Bora Bora, etc) have the high end resorts.

There can be few more idyllic spots on the planet. And you would almost certainly have to stopover in New Zealand.

The people are wonderful and the beaches are like nothing you have ever seen in your life. I didn't stay at any of the expensive resorts so I can't speak for them but otherwise the fare was prety basic. I simply didn't care!

------------------


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by LabelKing_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunatly, the showgirls are now 14[:0][:0].


----------



## LabelKing (Sep 3, 2002)

How Gary Glitter-ish.

*'Naturally, love's the most distant possibility.'*

*Georges Bataille*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by LabelKing_
> 
> How Gary Glitter-ish.


hey i already suggested he come to Vietnam


----------

